

Blank business cards - ceeK
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2013/08/business-cards-can-slide/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheStartupToolkit+%28The+Startup+Toolkit%29

======
jamesbritt
I've always preferred cards that were smooth white on at least one side. Made
it much easier to jot down some extra info.

I give out so few cards I decided to hand-print a batch using a rubber stamp
and a small stencil I used with some flat paint. No two are alike. Has a nice
texture.

The back is blank for any additional stuff to be added.

Key info (URL, E-mail, phone) was pre-printed, though, since I do not want to
have to trust my handwriting skills if I'm rushed.

I've had people hand me cards, tell me the E-mail address printed on it is
wrong, and then they scribble down their correct address; later I find that I
cannot read it.

------
eksith
I do this too. Strangely that's one of the things that actually make business
cards stand out. I have a stock of regular cards, but they seem pompous by
comparison.

I first got those perforated cards made for inkjet printers you'll find in
stationary stores, but I can't always find them. So I got some blank card
stock and used a paper cutter to get them down to size. Sadly my handwriting
is rubbish, but I try to write slowly. Seems to leave a bigger impact and it
feels more "personal".

...I'd still avoid shorts though ;)

------
mathattack
I hate to admit how awesome this is. It's specific, bold and fits the need at
hand.

